# do you suffer from depression as well as anxiety?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

do you suffer from depression as well as anxiety?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

fo' sho'


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah...:sigh


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

yes


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Uh huh


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> fo' sho'


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> do you suffer from depression as well as anxiety?


All my life...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

There's a good possibility.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

No. I have suffered from some pretty severe depression in the past but not currently. I hope to never feel that way again.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

smalltowngirl said:


> No. I have suffered from some pretty severe depression in the past but not currently. I hope to never feel that way again.


:ditto

And a big :group for all of you that feel like that right now.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm one of the few who does not. Doesn't mean I don't get depressed at times though.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes, I have clinical depression.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

smalltowngirl said:


> No. I have suffered from some pretty severe depression in the past but not currently. I hope to never feel that way again.


 :ditto

It was two-three years ago, but you can get better.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

yes


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes. Depression is worse than sa for me.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

usually it's every day all day except for a few hours on Friday nights.:blank


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The word "depression" implies that I used to be elevated. That's not so. Therefore, I don't think "depression" applies to me.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I can definitely say that I suffer from Depression.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, coupled with suicidal thoughts.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Primarily depression, sometimes I think the SA is merely a symptom of it.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> Primarily depression, sometimes I think the SA is merely a symptom of it.


Same here.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


> Primarily depression, sometimes I think the SA is merely a symptom of it.





Mr Bacon said:


> Same here.


+2. Well, for me, of depression and of body dysmorphic disorder.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I was on medication and seeing a counselor in my teens. I don't think it's a serious problem anymore now that I'm in a better life situation, have more coping skills, and know how to make use of the support network that I have, but it does unexpectedly crop back up for a few weeks to a few months at a time at a pretty intense level. It might just be one of those things I have to live with until the day I die.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## alwaysquiet (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, for me too.

Why is there such a high correlation between sa and depression?


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Missing Link said:


> Yes, for me too.
> 
> Why is there such a high correlation between sa and depression?


Social isolation affects people negatively (to varying degrees depending on how extroverted they are) people with SA are also more likely to lead a more sedentary lifestyle depending on the nature and severity of their SA. Some people barely leave their bedroom, and lack of exercise quickly leads to depression.

But most people experience depression at some point in their life now. We're not really built yet for the society we've constructed.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yes, the two typically go hand and hand.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, but they have improve a lot.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Depression seems really subjective to me. We all interpret our feelings differently and express them our own way.

That said, I'd say I'm more anxious than depressed. Although I do get in lethargic moods.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have in the past. I think I lost a couple of years there somewhere. I seem to be more frustrated with the way things seem to be than depressed now.


----------



## cataclysm (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes and I can tell you depression is worse than social anxiety. SA happens when I go out which is not that often, but depression is deep inside rotten in me and I can't just change it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel "down" constantly, and like I'm not myself. Sometimes I feel like my existence can't possibly be true. Like I'm not meant for this world. I've been alone all my life, and it'll probably be that way forever. The atmopshere I feel in my life, and the mood/vibe I get when I go outside is dark and depressing. Like... a feeling of hostility, or that I don't belong. It feels cold and lonely. I'd sometimes rather stay in my room in bed all day, alone, than get up, go upstairs and see anyone. My family and my past only intensify these feelings of hopelessness. My anxiety and personality have made my life impossible. I've considered killing myself, but I'm just not that kind of person. It's not for me. 

I'm pretty depressed. Social anxiety and depression do go together man. Especially when your anxiety is severe.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, I get episodes of depression a few times a year.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I had trouble with depression when I was younger, but not for years now. I don't ever want to go back to being that way either. Anxiety is what holds me back in life. Being around other people on a regular basis causes me great distress, so that's kept me from working, going to school or trying to make or maintain friendships over the years as my anxiety got worse and I became more isolated.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yup very much so


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

It's difficult to avoid getting depression along with SA.
I used to have SA a few years ago.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes I do, depression much more so than anxiety. That's why I don't belong too well on this forum. I would much rather exchange my depression with anxiety any day of the week.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yes, but mostly during the winter.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes. Definitely.


----------

